# Powermatic PM1300



## RWR (Jul 16, 2008)

Love Powermatic anything.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking seriously at one of these and debating between this one and the PM1900. I have to agree with Wayne's comment.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

looks like a good one … mine (Delta) is getting worn and has lost suction over the years …. time for a new one too !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How much did the lathe stand cost ? That's a great idea and the bungie cord hose holder works great I see Does it ever end up crushing the hose on you ?...I wish I had this much room in my shop : ) Nice review on the DC


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Dusty, the lathe stand was made out of stuff on hand. It's 2×6 's and 2×4's glued and bolted together with 3/8' carriage bolts, then bolted to a 4×4 post.I ran the tops through the jointer before attaching them. It fits pretty good, the stand is just as wide as the lathe. It works pretty well, open in the center, lotsa leg room. The bungee cord does change the opening, but does not close it. It kinda elongates the opening.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h83/hairyincincy/b1.jpg

I can't figure out embedding the pic, sorry!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and the extra photo ….My JET minilathe is presently taking up residence on one of my bench tops. I wish I could devote the room to make a stand like yours . I can always take my Lil lathe off of the bench as needed , but I would obviously like to have the bench space open at all times. Thanks again for the great ideas : )


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice DC.


----------



## Dixon1430 (Feb 16, 2012)

This thing could suck start a b-52!!! I just laughed out loud. This is most likely the unit I will buy eventually. Thanks for posting and for the B-52, HA!


----------

